# DOD on HR21



## wthalliii (Dec 13, 2007)

I have an HR21 that was installed about a month ago. I bought a LinkSys WGA54G wireless game adapter and hooked it up. The HR21 says that it is able to get in touch with the DirecTV internet site and that everything is set up okay, but when I try to go to channel 1000, it says "Channel not available". When I try to get to DOD on the menus, it takes me to a page that just tells me what DOD is and says for more information, to visit a page at the directv site. That is just a page that tells you what DOS is and how to hook the receiver to the internet. 

I called DirecTV, and after having me call Geek Squad, who transferred me to customer service, who transferred me to a supervisor, who transferred me to the internet service department, who transferred me to the internet tech support department, finally someone told me that it takes 2 - 3 days for DOD to activate once you connect the receiver to the internet.

Did this guy know what he's talking about? Is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## ddemarco1 (Dec 16, 2006)

wthalliii said:


> I have an HR21 that was installed about a month ago. I bought a LinkSys WGA54G wireless game adapter and hooked it up. The HR21 says that it is able to get in touch with the DirecTV internet site and that everything is set up okay, but when I try to go to channel 1000, it says "Channel not available". When I try to get to DOD on the menus, it takes me to a page that just tells me what DOD is and says for more information, to visit a page at the directv site. That is just a page that tells you what DOS is and how to hook the receiver to the internet.
> 
> I called DirecTV, and after having me call Geek Squad, who transferred me to customer service, who transferred me to a supervisor, who transferred me to the internet service department, who transferred me to the internet tech support department, finally someone told me that it takes 2 - 3 days for DOD to activate once you connect the receiver to the internet.
> 
> Did this guy know what he's talking about? Is there anything else I need to do?


If you don't have it by tomorrow morning then I would be worried. As long as your receiver shows an internet connection and you see the "On Demand" when you press menu you should be ok by tomorrow.


----------



## wthalliii (Dec 13, 2007)

ddemarco1 said:


> If you don't have it by tomorrow morning then I would be worried. As long as your receiver shows an internet connection and you see the "On Demand" when you press menu you should be ok by tomorrow.


Actually, it was last night when I called them, so it has now been 24 hours since I hooked it to the internet. It still shows that it's connected to DirecTV and to the internet.

BTW, the HR-21 has On Demand on the menu right out of the box. It just takes you to a page that directs you to the DOD page on the DirecTV web site.

I did tell the guy at DTV that if I didn't get it in three days that I would call them back. They gave me the number for DTV internet tech support.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't believe that DOD is active yet on the current national release of software on the HR21. The screen you are seeing is just a place holder until it is released.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

DoD is not part of the current national release of firmware for the HR21. Don't waste your time calling DIRECTV back.


----------



## wthalliii (Dec 13, 2007)

tfederov said:


> DoD is not part of the current national release of firmware for the HR21. Don't waste your time calling DIRECTV back.


That does match what one of the people I talked to told me. He said it wouldn't be available until February. Meanwhile, I got media share beta to work with Media Player 11. Sort of. It doesn't show all the folders the same way media player does. Maybe that's because it's beta software and it's not quite working yet. It does display pictures, but I don't have much control over which ones it displays.


----------



## wthalliii (Dec 13, 2007)

Media share doesn't appear to be working very well. The HR21 crashed a couple of times on me, and I had to reboot it.

Does anyone know when the next software update for the HR21 is?


----------



## Mossberg (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been trying to setup VOD for my dad all this time and wondered why it wouldn't activate. Then I realized he has an HR21-700.

I thought his was a HR20-100 all this time.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

isnt there a way to get the CE software? Someone on here said that if you do an update when they download the CE versions, which is usually late friday night and late saturday night, you will get the CE versions...is that correct? can a mod help?


----------

